# Negotiating before mediation



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

The kids and I have been living in the home for the last 8 months since the wife left out of state. So what is te "least" I should ask for in regards for me and the kids? I know my lawyer will go over what my wife and I have discussed. But it's better if I can get this right the first time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

YOu live in Texas, right?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

The more you and the wife can agree on, the better. It will save a pile of legal and mediation cost, if you can go into mediation with your lists made out (and agreed upon). I'm really not familiar with your situation. However, since your wife basically abandoned you guys and the house, I would definitely ask for the house.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes I live in Texas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Since your wife is living out of state, ask for 50/50 legal custody (major decision making) and 100% physcal custody with her having visitation.

Do not agree to your children moving out of state with her. 

Do not agree to the kids being with her all of the xmas break or all of the summer. Make sure that you get time for holidays and a good long summer vacation with them. Otherwise she becomes the fun parent on holidays/vacation and you become the mean school year parent.

For child support.. whatever the state laws are. Texas has a child support formula based on the parent's income and the amount of time the children are with the child. Unless you have a huge income compared to her income, she will most likely be paying you.


Since I don't now how much both of your incomes are, your assets or how long you have been married... I suggest that you search the internet for "spousal support texas". Read up on it. Texas has some pretty strong limitations on the amount and length of spousal support.


----------

